# 65 GTO Heater Box Heater Core Blower Motor Questions



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I'm at the point where I need to re-install my heater box, heater core and blower motor. I see in various catalogs a gasket set to seal the heater box and blower motor, OR white rope caulk to seal. Any suggestions one which to use? Also, how is the heater core held in place inside the box? Is there some sort of foam insert that the heater core tubes go through that fits between the firewall and the heater core inside the box? I remember something being there when I took it apart but since that was in the days before digital cameras.......

Thanks!


----------

